

Samsung Galaxy Nexus (Prime) revealed: Slower than iPhone 4S, Galaxy S II - akmiller
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/100457-samsung-galaxy-nexus-prime-revealed-slower-than-the-iphone-4s-galaxy-s-ii?obref=obinsite

======
akmiller
I realize what the author is saying about the GPU being slightly outdated but
even at that isn't doubling the ram and having faster CPU's likely to make up
for the difference in the GPU?

 __EDIT: Much better explanation found
here:[http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/100553-why-the-galaxy-
nexu...](http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/100553-why-the-galaxy-nexus-uses-
omap-instead-of-exynos)

